# Title Shot MMA Book



## LoneRider (Apr 23, 2009)

I finished reading a great book before I deployed to Iraq and just now remembered it.

It's called _Title Shot: Into the Shark Tank of Mixed Martial Arts_. It was written by Kelly Crigger, a Lieutenant Colonel with the 1st Special Forces Group in Fort Lewis, Washington. It's a very written book from a warrior's perspective, and includes a great treatment of the Army Combatives Championship. 

Crigger travelled around the various MMA training camps throughout the country. 

I found it to be a well written read that I could relate to as a martial artist and a serviceman. 

Anyone else read this one?


----------

